# Happy Birthday Rory Archibald!!!!



## Richard Schollar (Jan 7, 2011)

Please everyone join me in welcoming Rory to the start of his 42nd year!!!!

Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow... _another_ one!? Happy birthday, Rory.... drinks are on you!


----------



## VoG (Jan 7, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> 42nd year!!!!



A mere stripling 

Happy birthday Rory


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Rory.  Make mine a shandy!


----------



## schielrn (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rory!

And I love the Avatar, you definitely have aged quickly.


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 7, 2011)

Many happy returns on this your Birthday.  Hip hip hooray!

I'll be joining the 42nd club this year too.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Rory!

(Does anyone else find the avatar mildly disturbing?)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rory.



			
				CG said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find the avatar mildly disturbing?



Yes, I've made the point: laxatives taking effect.  
Perhaps he could pass some on to Richard to resolve his avatar issue.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 7, 2011)

DonkeyOte said:


> Perhaps he could pass some on to Richard to resolve his avatar issue.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 7, 2011)

Incidentally - Rory has since informed me his birthday is tomorrow...


----------



## RoryA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hence, I shall thank you all tomorrow. 

Emma, it could be worse - it could be an actual picture of me...

Richard, nice to see you can't even remember things I told you on Tuesday...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 7, 2011)

DonkeyOte said:


> Incidentally - Rory has since informed me his birthday is tomorrow...



That explains why he's on the board and not down the pub!


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy B-Day Rory!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> That explains why he's on the board and not down the pub!



I didn't think Rory needed an excuse to go to the pub?


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 7, 2011)

cornflakegirl said:


> I didn't think Rory needed an excuse to go to the pub?



I read yesterday evening that "real ale" builds bone strength due to the presence of the mineral silicon and vitamin B6.  

CAMRA has New Castle Nut Brown Ale listed as a real ale.  Fortunately, I can buy this one at my local package store.

Time to get my bone strength back, being 41 takes it all out of you.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 7, 2011)

rorya said:


> Richard, nice to see you can't even remember things I told you on Tuesday...


 
It's that 'premature articulation' problem I was telling you about...


----------



## RoryA (Jan 7, 2011)

And now I can say "Thank you, all!". I look forward to remaining as immature as I was yesterday.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 7, 2011)

cornflakegirl said:


> (Does anyone else find the avatar mildly disturbing?)


Yes, but although I have not met Rory, I presumed that he could now legitimately join this thread. 

Happy Birthday Rory!


----------



## ziad alsayed (Jan 7, 2011)

happy birthday Roy


----------



## Andy Pope (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy birthday Rory!


----------



## Smitty (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday, ya' old fart!


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 10, 2011)

Rory, have you considered a Victor Meldrew avatar?

I know it would sum up my Monday morning moods.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 10, 2011)

I did, but as nothing surprises me anymore, I always _do_ believe it.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Oooh, this new one a huge improvement - much more dignified! (Is it someone I should know?)


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 10, 2011)

rorya said:


> I did, but as nothing surprises me anymore, I always _do_ believe it.



Unbelievable!  I did see that one, but I did not catch on it was Victor.


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 10, 2011)

cornflakegirl said:


> Oooh, this new one a huge improvement - much more dignified! (Is it someone I should know?)


"Study of the head of an old man" by Rubens.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a Rubens (study of the head of an _old man_).


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice. I aspire to be Rubenesque myself


----------

